# xp services trimming



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

also posted in the XP forum.

copied from another tech site.......thought it might be of interest to a few
control panel/admin tools/services

Alerter Notifies selected users and computers of administrative alerts. This is only useful if you're on a large network with many users...which most of us are not, at least not at home. 
Application Layer Gateway Service Provides support for 3rd party protocol plug-ins for Internet Connection Sharing and the Internet. This actually provides services for the XP firewall. ONLY DISABLE THIS IF YOU ARE NOT RUNNING THE XP FIREWALL. 
Application Management Provides software installation services such as Assign, Publish, and Remove. This should be set to manual. If you're having problems uninstalling/modifying a program's installation, reenable this service. 
Background Intelligent Transfer Service Used to transfer asynchronous data via http1.1 servers. What this is ACTUALLY used for is to allow you to transfer data from WindowsUpdate...and to continue it even after a reboot (if the prior transfer wasn't complete). This is pointless, so disable it. 
ClipBook Support clipbook viewer, which allows pages to be seen by remote clipbooks. This is some sort of network copy/paste utility. Once more, totally useless. 
COM+ System Application This allows COM+ applications to function. However, there are decidely few of these, and chances are you don't need it. Check "c:\program files\com+ applications" to see if you have any apps. If not, disable it. Note that the event viewer will complain. 
Computer Browser Maintains an up-to-date list of computers on your network and supplies the list to programs that request it. This is meant primarily for networks, so if you're not on one, disable. If you are on a network...well...everything networking related will still work with this turned off. Honestly, I see no reason to run it at all, unless you have a really large network. In that case, leave it enabled on one computer, and disable it on the rest. 
Distributed Link Tracking Client Sends notification of files moving between NTFS volumes in a network domain. If you're not in a domain, disable this. If you are, but don't run NTFS, disable this. 
Distributed Transaction Coordinator Coordinates transactions that are distributed across two or more databases, message queues, file systems, or other transaction protected resource managers. Very long way of saying multiple connections to different places. This won't happen in a home user environment, so disable it. 
Error Reporting Service This service will report error messages and such back to Microsoft. Personally, I don't want them knowing any more about me than they already do. I would definetely recommend disabling this. 
Fast User Switching Compatibility Unless you use fast user switching, this service is pointless. Most people run XP with only one user, for instance. Disable it. 
Help and Support This service is required to access Microsoft online help documents. Since I (and probably you) never use this, it's pointless. Disable. 
IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service This service allows the XP burn-cd feature. By setting this to manual, this service will automatically load and UNLOAD itself when needed. If you still have problems burning CD's, enable it. No burner at all, disable it. 
Indexing Service This service allows the computer to index the contents of drives for speedier searches. However, it's an incredible resource hog and tends to start and very inopportune times. To get rid of this, go to the control panel, add/remove programs, the windows setup tab, and remove it from there. 
Internet Connection Firewall (ICF) / Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) This is basically for if you're using ICS to share out your connection to multiple computers. Honestly, buying an actual router is a better idea. Disable this unless you use ICS. 
IPSEC Services Manages IP security policy and starts the ISAKMP/Oakley (IKE) and the ip security driver. What this does is enable IP security features. 99% of us don't use this (we just get firewalls) so disable it. 
Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service Administrative service for disk management requests. This is used to run the Disk Management MMC console for dynamic volumes, whatever that means. I would disable it, but if you're unable to "manage your disk", then reenable it. 
MS Software Shadow Copy Provider This is a service for MS Backup. If you don't use it (who does?) then disable it. 
Net Logon This service is used to log in to a domain. If you don't have a domain, disable it. If you don't know what a domain is, disable it. 
NetMeeting Remote Desktop Sharing This allows remote desktop sharing for netmeeting (duh). I don't even use netmeeting, and would definetely not share out my desktop. Disable it. 
Network DDE Provides network transport and security for dynamic data exchange. In simple terms, besides clipbook I have no idea what uses this. Disable it unless you use some sort of network DDE programs (unlikely). 
Network DDE DSDM Manages shared dynamic data exchange and is used by network DDE. If you disabled Network DDE, disable this. 
Network Location Awareness (NLA) This is a service that allows the use of Internet Connection Sharing (ICS). If you don't use ICS (I highly recommend you not use it), then get rid of this service. 
NT LM Security Support Provider Provides security to remote procedure call (RPC) programs that use transports other than named pipes. This is used for message queuing and telnet servers. Useless to most of us. 
Performance Logs and Alerts Configures performance logs and alerts. This service gathers performance data and logs it. Pretty useless unless you're a megadork and enjoy this sort of thing. 
Portable Media Serial Number This service retrieves serial numbers from portable music devices that you connect to your computer. Why? Who knows. Disable it, and if any of your music devices cease to function, reenable it. 
Print Spooler Loads files to memory for later printing. If you have a printer attached to your computer, keep this on. If not, disable it. 
Protected Storage Provides protected storage for sensitive data, such as private keys, to prevent access by unauthorized services, processes, or users. This basically allows autocomplete to work. By disabling this service, you won't be able to store passwords, either locally, for shares, or for websites, as well as disabling autocomplete. Personally, I don't think that's a bad thing. 
QoS RSVP Provides network signaling and local traffic control setup functionality for QoS-aware programs and control applets. This provides traffic control for IPSEC apps that support QOS. This is really pointless, just disable it. 
Remote Desktop Help Session Manager This manages and controls remote assistance, which is a new microsoft toy to allow their techs to directly mess with your computer. I fix everything myself (or reinstall the O/S if it comes to that), so this is completely and totally useless. It's also a potential security hole. 
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) Locator Manages the RPC name service database. This appears to be useless. Disable it, and if something breaks on your network, set it to manual. 
Remote Registry Service Allows remote registry manipulation. Totally and completely useless, and a potential security hole to boot. Disable it. 
Removable Storage Manages removable media, drives, and libraries. This is meant for removeable hard drives and tape backups. Disable it, but if your CD-ROM starts acting funny, set it back to automatic. 
Routing and Remote Access Offers routing services to businesses in LAN and WAN environments. Totally useless on home machines. 
Secondary Logon This allows the user to start processes (programs) under a different logon, while you're logged on. Personally, all I can see here is a possible security hole. Disable it. 
Server Provides RPC support and file, print, and named pipe sharing. This allows the sharing of files and printers to other computers. If you have a home network and share stuff out, leave this enabled. Note that this won't affect your ability to connect to another computer's shares. 
Smart Card Manages and controls access to a smart card inserted into a smart card reader attached to the computer. This one is pretty self-explanatory. If you don't have a smart card reader, disable it. 
Smart Card Helper Provides support for legacy smart card readers attached to the computer. Once more, totally unnecessary unless you have a smart card reader (and a legacy one, in this case). 
SSDP Discovery Service This service is used for UPnP devices on a home network. This basically boils down to devices that are installed on a network as a device on the computer, such as scanners and printers. If you don't have any of these (probably not) then disable it. Note, this service has NOTHING to do with regular PnP, or scanners/printers hooked up via the parallel port, serial port or USB/firewire ports. 
System Restore Service This is used to automatically make "restore points' so that you can roll back your computer a day, a week, etc. I would never use this functionality, but if you do, then leave it automatic. If you're like me, kill it. Note that this is a serious resource hog. 
Task Scheduler Enables a program to run at a designated time. How many of us use this? Not me. Disable it. 
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper Enables support for NetBIOS over TCP/IP (NetBT) service and NetBIOS name resolution. Basically, unless you have a WINS or NETBIOS server on your network, disable this service. 
Telnet Telnet allows another computer to remotely 'telnet' into your computer and do things to it. Obviously this is a security hole, and not of any real use to the vast majority of us. Disable it. 
Themes This service controls the pretty GUI that is XP. By disabling this service, you disable all the prettiness (the O/S still functions fine), and, in the process, free up RAM. This is personal taste. 
Uninterruptible Power Supply This allows XP to control any UPS you may have attached to the computer. I have a UPS, but the software that came with it does everything I need it to do...no need for this service at all. 
Universal Plug and Play Device Host Like the SSDP discovery service, this is for UPnP devices, which you probably have none of. Disable it unless you need it. 
Volume Shadow Copy Another service for MS Backup. Disable it unless you use that program. 
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA) This is used for some cameras and scanners. Disable this service, but if your scanner or camera fail to work, reenable this device. 
Windows Installer This is used by some programs to install themselves (program with msi files). I would recommend leaving this service on until you've installed all your main programs, then disable it. If you run into errors referencing RPC services, try putting the service to manual. If all else fails, set it back to automatic. 
Windows Time This allows windows to grab the time from an internet server. Personally, I set the time on my computer myself. Disable this service to save some RAM and clock cycles. 
Wireless Zero Configuration This service allows wireless networking devices to work without you having to do any manual configuration. If you don't use a wireless network, disable it. 
WMI Performance Adapter No idea what this does. 

Nota Bene: I found this one in My Docs, and I surely copied it from some site. Upon reviewing the tweaks, I happen to agree with them, but remember that each configuration is different, so use common sense and do not panic if something stops working, simply start the service (or instead of disabling them, put them on Manual). 

Also, note that even if you disabled Help & Support, if you hit F1 the service will start and will set itself up to start automatically. Sneaky ba$tard


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Just today I had a look at all the Services and thought to myself "I bet i don't need half of these". Thanks for the advice, I'm going to have a go at disabling some soon. Thanks.


----------



## bencpht (Dec 24, 2002)

I found this site where in a double-click you can set all the services where they should be for your situation. I've tried the defaultxp pro, and the gamer tweaks with great success. Just remember to backup your registry before you try these. The site even explains how. MAKE SURE YOU READ EVERYTHING. lol

http://www.blackviper.com/WinXP/registry.htm


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

black viper is very aggressive in his recomendations..in addition, he is self taught.

many of his asertations are incorrect

this doesn't mean I don't like the site

just be carefull

backup

and set to manual, rather then dissable anything that is by default automatic.

in addition

this idea of freeing resources is not the purpose of trimming services.

if you have the nt kernal, whatever resources nthat are not in use are allready marked for release when neccessary.

the purpose of trimming the services is to speed your boot time.

some of these will be a trade in performance at a later time, because the os will spend more time launching the service when you do need same

nevertheless

have fun


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

I altered all my settings to coincide with his. A good few months
now and I haven't noticed any difference. I also have default settings( if there are any) copied in case of problems.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boyoh53:_
> * I altered all my settings to coincide with his. A good few months
> now and I haven't noticed any difference. I also have default settings( if there are any) copied in case of problems.  *


most of the problems or slowdowns you won't see, or attribute to a service you turned off.

I give you the following true story...allready posted on my site, cut and pasted for this thread;

I just upgraded from home to xp pro

I turned off the services I think I don't use...mostly I set them to manual btw, I don't turn them off if the default is automatic.

anyway, this does not make extra ram available as many people think...if a service is not being used, the ram is marked for release regardless, and it is available...but that's another discussion.

what tweaking the services actually does, is speed your boot time, and this is the only reason to do it, (if at all).

however, you might be slowing down another activity of yours, and in total, have slowed down, and not sped up.

so, there I was, setting to manual whatever I could, and indeed sped my boot up by about 40 sseconds.

BUT WAIT A MINUTE!!!!

it's been a week or so, and only just realized my internet explorer is searching for settings again on the first launch.

this on my box takes well over 40 seconds.

took me a while guys.

I went into lan settings, made sure those were correct...(they were not, but no joy), I went into my registry, redid everything I had done for my internet tweaking...

I WENT EVERYWHERE.

no joy.

and then today, I realized it's probably one of the services I turned off.

now, I went in, and I went back to automatic on a couple of the possibilities...I don't have it in me to figure out just which one it was, so don't ask me to go through the trial and error, as it would involve a reboot with every service I reset, and I don't want to do it.

but now I have joy

I launch ie, and bam, it's up...no searching for settings...boom.

SO

THE MORAL OF THE STORY IS SOMETIMES YOU THINK YOU ARE SPEEDING YOUR BOX, AND NOTICE A SPEED UP SOMEWHERE, BUT YOU ARE ACTUALLY SLOWING YOUR BOX DOWN MORE SOMEWHERE ELSE...SOMETIMES YOU WILL NEVER REALIZE THE FOLLY...IT TOOK ME TWO WEEKS TO REALIZE SOMETHING WAS WRONG WITH MY INTERNET EXPORER

and everybody is capable of falling prey to these kinds of results, THOSE THAT SEEM like a good idea, but in fact are not.


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

You are probably correct in what you say, I am just thinking about
before and after alterations. No noticeable difference in performance.
I seen a different set of alterations, I must go there sometime and compare two sets, then there again, I remember BV having a go at someone for copying his rules. Maybe that is what I have seen.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boyoh53:_
> *You are probably correct in what you say, I am just thinking about
> before and after alterations. No noticeable difference in performance. *


YOU ARE 100 % CORRECT IN THIS STATEMENT

turning services off does not release any additional ram, for as I said, whatever services you are not using are allready released by the nt kernal

the acceptions are indexing, as this is always running, and some people don't need it to speed their searches

I for one need indexing, and in no way whatsoever can turn this service off.

great post boyoh


----------

